# Magnetic stirrer



## Oceanic Vapes (21/10/16)

Hi guys

What is the best way to mix your vape mixes.

I've heard a magnetic stirrer is the best, what other electronic device can I use?

What does everyone use to mix their mixes?

Thanks


----------

